# Identifying cars



## Mattsam (May 27, 2019)

Hello, I have inherited an “introduction” as I call it train set. 2 of my cars did not come with packaging, could anyone identify them?


----------



## Mattsam (May 27, 2019)

Thank you in advance!


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

The Great Northern is a Western Fruit Express refrigerator car. I don't see hatches for ice, so it's probably mechanical. They were used to transport fruit (primarily apples) from Eastern Washington to "points east".


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Great Northern car is a 50ft mechanical reefer, made by Athearn.

The CP car is a 50ft insulated car, made by Roundhouse.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Note that those two cars have couplers that don't work with each other.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As GNfan noted, the Great Northern car has knuckle
couplers, possibly Kadee. The other car has horn hook
couplers.

What type of couplers do the other cars and loco have?

The preferred type is the Knuckle. It is fairly
simple to replace the horn hook with Kadee. I recommend
using their #148, which uses the easy to assemble
whisker centering spring.

Don


----------

